

Cloverfield: A new kind of web browser - giuliettamasina
http://alimony.github.io/ideas/cloverfield.html

======
coldtea
> _A concept for a web browser building upon the features of Spotify, centered
> around making lists of and sharing links, following people, and having open
> web apps and the discovery of them built-in._

A "social" browser.

Yes, just what the world needs. We don't have enough ways to follow people and
share BS links.

~~~
giuliettamasina
Spotify versus thousands of music recommendation services, however, highlights
why this would be different. Sending songs and making lists in Spotify is just
so seamless and well-integrated, it's a wonder how it can actually feel like a
new thing although the idea is old.

------
beandipper
Just...no. Please no

